# On wi'the show



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Odd-Eye and Oma had a small litter of pretty little things; no discernable tri markings as of yet, and no new little Odd-Eye as far as I can see. His eyes were clearly odd from about the age of three weeks, so...we'll see I guess. One thing I've noticed about red/fawn based tris is a tendency for markings to morph on an almost weekly basis, as if the genome is actually orchestrating a slide show of varied expression. I've not seen this in other tris, except for the ones that have the siamese dilution.











The little one in these last two pix was setting his teeth firmly on my fingertip. He didn't actually bite me, but was thinking about it. I guess I must be pretty tasty, eh? What a good little wacko this was too, to have decided to taste without biting.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww, they're so tiny! Are they banded?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So Pretty! Love the coloring on them
You can almost see it in that little one's eyes, he was thinking about biting you,lol.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Wow, so cute! I love their own little characters


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm..thanks all.

They are actually a good size compared to some of my young tris. They're only about two weeks old. Are they banded? I don't know how to answer that; they are tris, or at least come from tri parents; there's a good chance that these are both banded and Dutch. I don't really track or select for white markings, as long as there are some it's good by me. I've had banded, double banded, things that look like a good start for rump white, things that look like a good start for variegated, merle, what have you.

I think it is fair to say, again, that the tri factor is capable of mimicking recognized marking sets, as if the segment inserted contained all of that in a weird sort of rotating or alternating assortment that is unpredictable. Studying the types of markings that are produced by different combos of c locus dilutions leads me to believe that there is no splashed gene involved, at least not something that can be reliably predicted. I'd love to see another breeder's records; I come to think more and more that there are different sort of strains at work in different parts of the world. As far as I can discern, what is referred to as 'splashed is just the result of reversion in the presence of c^h and/or c^ch, witrh a combo of those two giving the wildest appearance or streaking, spotting, mottling, variegating and brindling.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Splashed (Spl/*) causes c-locus dilutes to revert. It is not a reversion in and of itself. And white spotting causes splashed to "clump" in characteristically tricolor-looking markings. The C-dilute doesn't have to be cch or ch, though. It can be ce, ci, or cch/c, ch/c, ce/ch, ce/c, etc. as long as both are lower-level C-dilutes and both aren't PEW.

WNTMousery is one of the best tricolor/splashed breeders in the world. If you're interested you might want to contact her. She has lots of experience and when it comes to splashed and tricolors, would know better than I.


----------

